# what size tires for 13x7



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

on a regal????


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

155-80 period!!!!!!!!!!!!
or a 5.20 :biggrin:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

155/80/13 or 175/70/13


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Nov 27 2003, 06:41 PM
> *155-80 period!!!!!!!!!!!!
> or a 5.20 :biggrin:*


 i want that girl in ur avatar!!!!!!


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Nov 27 2003, 01:43 PM
> *155/80/13 or 175/70/13*


 any opinions on which one is safer?? also which looks better?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

The 175/70/13 is safer because its a little wider. Which looks better is up to your personel opinion, the best thing to do is go to a tire shop and ask them to show you both sizes and then you can decide.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Nov 27 2003, 06:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Nov 27 2003, 06:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dayton roller_@Nov 27 2003, 06:41 PM
> *155-80 period!!!!!!!!!!!!
> or a 5.20 :biggrin:*


i want that girl in ur avatar!!!!!![/b][/quote]
you can't have jessica she'e mines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 






































:biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Nov 27 2003, 06:43 PM
> *155/80/13 or 175/70/13*


 175-70 is too wide


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

155/80/13s

buut I had 175/80/13, damn Minnesota weather

imma run somethig else later


----------



## Cadi Coupe (Dec 31, 2001)

155/80/13 .... everything else is tooo big for g-bodies :biggrin:


----------



## MALDITO-1 (Aug 6, 2002)

:thumbsup: 155 X 80 X 13 1" WHITE WALLS REMINGTON BRAND


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

please refer to JDubb2's regal...

13x7's 155x80x13

nothing bigger on that, those are perfect.

I might be able to get you a deal, locally, on just the tires


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood_@Feb 23 2004, 05:09 PM
> *please refer to JDubb2's regal...
> 
> 13x7's 155x80x13
> ...


 that would be cool, Shit I don't even need the deal, although that would be great. I just need to find a damn place that will mount them for me.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

call me retarded but i had 155 80s and they are too small for a large car with all the weight in the trunk so i was thinking about 165 80s or 175 80s since they all are the same price


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

how bad do 13's kill gas mileage, i might use em but on stock wheels and tires i get 14 mpg


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Feb 24 2004, 08:53 PM
> *call me retarded but i had 155 80s and they are too small for a large car with all the weight in the trunk so i was thinking about 165 80s or 175 80s since they all are the same price*


 try 175/70's, they are the exact same height


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Feb 24 2004, 09:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Feb 24 2004, 09:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--94Fleetwood_@Feb 23 2004, 05:09 PM
> *please refer to JDubb2's regal...
> 
> 13x7's 155x80x13
> ...


that would be cool, Shit I don't even need the deal, although that would be great. I just need to find a damn place that will mount them for me.[/b][/quote]
Tires Plus on Maryland, will mount them.


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+Feb 26 2004, 06:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ Feb 26 2004, 06:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tires Plus on Maryland, will mount them.[/b][/quote]
It's your choice but in my opinion i'd go w/ 155-80s allday :biggrin: anything else makes them look like 14s :uh: Their hard to get on but most beter shops can do it,tho they might bitch :biggrin:


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Feb 25 2004, 09:59 PM
> *how bad do 13's kill gas mileage, i might use em but on stock wheels and tires i get 14 mpg*


 There is not much of a diff. if you got stock 14s you've got to go w/ 13s...thats my opinion


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2+Feb 26 2004, 07:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (J-Dubb2 @ Feb 26 2004, 07:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--shredder130_@Feb 25 2004, 09:59 PM
> *how bad do 13's kill gas mileage, i might use em but on stock wheels and tires i get 14 mpg*


There is not much of a diff. if you got stock 14s you've got to go w/ 13s...thats my opinion [/b][/quote]
that could also depend on your driving habits, do you roll with underinflated tires, etc

but yep 13's if you got stock 14's, for sure


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood+Feb 26 2004, 06:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (94Fleetwood @ Feb 26 2004, 06:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tires Plus on Maryland, will mount them.[/b][/quote]
 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Feb 26 2004, 09:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Feb 26 2004, 09:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
always looking out for the MN homies.


----------

